# Wondercide's Evolv - any experience?



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Last year, I used the Wondercide Ecotreat yard spray, and I liked it. I also LOVE their Repel bar soap for dogs. 

I'm now looking at trying their Evolv flea, tick, and mosquito spray for dogs. Has anyone tried it yet?

I'm thinking about keeping it in my "shelter pull kit" -- in warm weather, when rescue pulls them from the shelter, the dogs are nearly all infested with fleas (so badly that you'll see them hopping when you pet the dog, and crawling down the muzzle...it's gross...and the shelters are often permanently "out" of flea meds). I usually give them Capstar while I'm doing the pull paperwork, but that takes time to kill them all...and the 20 or so min. isn't really long enough. I'm thinking that good contact spray before we load up would be a good adjunct -- it would also be a nontoxic way to spray down the vehicle after fresh-from-the-shelter dogs have been riding in it.

Any thoughts on this product?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I have never tried it, but I did check out their website. I like the idea non toxic and natural ingridients, but would like to see the list.. I need it for mosquitoes and black flies... That being said, I did order a bug spray from Dogs Naturally..will let you know how it works after I try it. Deb


----------



## Wondercide (May 20, 2014)

Hi Magwart! Happy Monday! Thanks so much for your kind words about EcoTreat and Repel! We're so glad you've had good results with these products. We'd love the opportunity to share Evolv with you and are happy to send a couple samples your way! When you have a free moment, please shoot me an email at [email protected] with the best shipping address for you and I'll get that on its way! Many thanks!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I personally use the Evolv and I absolutely love it! It works great for me, especially in the warm months as a second round of defense against the bugs when we hike (we also do Springtime garlic). I always have a bottle in the house.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondercide said:


> Hi Magwart! Happy Monday! Thanks so much for your kind words about EcoTreat and Repel! We're so glad you've had good results with these products. We'd love the opportunity to share Evolv with you and are happy to send a couple samples your way! When you have a free moment, please shoot me an email at [email protected] with the best shipping address for you and I'll get that on its way! Many thanks!



Wow! Thanks very much for the offer of samples, Meredith. I sent you an email. I can't wait to try Evolve and share it with rescue buddies.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wondercide said:


> Hi Magwart! Happy Monday! Thanks so much for your kind words about EcoTreat and Repel! We're so glad you've had good results with these products. We'd love the opportunity to share Evolv with you and are happy to send a couple samples your way! When you have a free moment, please shoot me an email at [email protected] with the best shipping address for you and I'll get that on its way! Many thanks!


LOL.

You never know who is watching.

Given that level of customer service, I'm going to check out this product. Would be nice to have something a little less dangerous to combat the bugs we have down here.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm also in the Sunshine State and have purchased the Wondercide products for inside and outside trying to kill b*stard ticks. I can assure you that the ticks die immediately when you get them with a direct shot. We are using it now to kill fleas which Traveler has picked up for the first time in his 8 year life. 

My house and cars smell like grandma's cedar closet.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the samples they sent of this stuff---the lemon grass & cedar smell is lovely. I just put in an order for the Evolv, along with my spring garden order of Ecotreat...I just used up my last bit of last year's Ecotreat spraying the back yard, since it's been so warm this week.

I can't say enough good things about this little company. Every dealing with them I've had has been first-rate.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I love the samples they sent of this stuff---the lemon grass & cedar smell is lovely. I just put in an order for the Evolv, along with my spring garden order of Ecotreat...I just used up my last bit of last year's Ecotreat spraying the back yard, since it's been so warm this week.
> 
> I can't say enough good things about this little company. Every dealing with them I've had has been first-rate.


Same here, and thank you so much for posting about this company.

I called them and got samples shipped immediately, within a couple of days they were here.

They sent two sample bottles of the Evolv, also some soap, but the most important thing they sent was the skin tonic spray. It immediately stopped the burning and itching, I am sure, because he stopped licking and chewing at his skin, which was what was making everything worse and not allowing him to heal.

Soothing Skin Tonic Spray for Full Body Relief

Let me tell you, within two days, his latest bout of hives and sores that had me tearing my hair out was gone. I had tried everything, nothing was working this time, not even iodine.

The products smell strongly of cedar, which I happen to love, but may not be for everyone.

I have been spraying Hans with Evolv when he goes outside, hoping to keep those darned insects away from him.

And I have ordered a full-size bottle of the skin tonic, which I will not be without from now on.

What is super neat was that yesterday I got an email asking how I like the products. I love this company, and will continue to buy more from them, because such a company definitely deserves my business.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered some different Wondercide products. I never really looked into it, since I am allergic to cedar! But having read up on their products (and on allergic reactions to their products), I'm looking forward to trying this stuff out. Especially with Sage being sick, I really want to keep her away from as many harmful chemicals as I can.


----------

